# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Hulp bij extreme jaloezie in je relatie

## sberg

*Kandidaten gezocht voor nieuw programma op RTL4*

Is jouw vriend zo jaloers dat je niet eens wat mag gaan drinken met je vriendinnen? Word je continu beschuldigd van vreemdgaan terwijl jij je van geen kwaad bewust bent? Is de onzekerheid van hem of haar omgeslagen in ziekelijke jaloezie?

Voor een nieuw televisieprogramma zijn wij op zoek naar mensen die het jaloerse gedrag van hun partner zat zijn en weer een gezonde relatie willen. 
Met een team van specialisten bieden wij hulp bij relatieproblemen en vertrouwensissues.

Wordt jouw relatie bedreigd door extreme jaloezie? Moet er ingegrepen worden voordat het te laat is? Of ken jij mensen die deze hulp goed kunnen gebruiken?

Meld je dan aan op *rtl.nl/extreemjaloers* of mail naar *[email protected]* dan gaan wij je helpen!

----------

